# Should I Do Writing Commissions?



## KD142000 (May 27, 2019)

Hello, all!

After doing a bunch of writing recently, I was thinking that maybe it could be possible for me (or other writers) to do commissions for short pieces involving their sonas or OC's?

Would anyone genuinely pay for that?

I'm not an expert at writing myself, so if I ever did do a commission, I'd only accept payment after the piece was completed and if the client was happy with it!

P.S. I really don't know if this already happens, since I haven't seen it anywhere on here?

Let me know what you all think of this idea! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## xremeidiot (May 27, 2019)

Oh there are writing commissions, but they can be hard to find. If you look hard enough, you can find a few in the art sales forum. So yeah, people totally would.


----------



## KD142000 (May 27, 2019)

xremeidiot said:


> Oh there are writing commissions, but they can be hard to find. If you look hard enough, you can find a few in the art sales forum. So yeah, people totally would.


May start advertising. I definitely could use the money, although I won't charge much at first.


----------



## PercyD (May 27, 2019)

I only said "No Way!" cause I'm a writer myself, lol...

Though, I buy _books_, so that may be inaccurate. 

I think any sort of creative endeavor can be paid for myself! You just have to differentiate yourself from others and provide a value proposition. Maybe its even narrating your writing as mini-audiobooks.


----------



## KD142000 (May 27, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I only said "No Way!" cause I'm a writer myself, lol...
> 
> Though, I buy _books_, so that may be inaccurate.
> 
> I think any sort of creative endeavor can be paid for myself! You just have to differentiate yourself from others and provide a value proposition. Maybe its even narrating your writing as mini-audiobooks.


Hopefully I do differentiate myself to warrant it!
Also audiobooks? With my voice? Unless you want your ears to bleed


----------



## PercyD (May 27, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Hopefully I do differentiate myself to warrant it!
> Also audiobooks? With my voice? Unless you want your ears to bleed


Try it~! You might surprise yourself. c:
Also, there is always voice modulation. We have the technology now. Apparently I can floor some people if I put some bass on mine. >u>


----------



## KD142000 (May 27, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Try it~! You might surprise yourself. c:
> Also, there is always voice modulation. We have the technology now. Apparently I can floor some people if I put some bass on mine. >u>


Where's your audiobook stuff, then?
Also, I might give it a go, soon. Kind of need the cash, honestly.


----------



## PercyD (May 27, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Where's your audiobook stuff, then?
> Also, I might give it a go, soon. Kind of need the cash, honestly.


All my stuff is ooollld {2010 and earlier old} so I don't have any samples I'd want to give you. I might be doing some free jobs just so I have samples.


----------



## arctophily (May 27, 2019)

hi there! i'm a writer who semi-regularly does writing commissions, and i can definitely feel your pain re: not seeing many others on the site or in the commission threads. i was fortunate enough to meet a friend who does both writing and art commissions, and she does some great stuff, so i was initially intrigued and began my own commissions after consulting her for tips.

all that said, i picked "yes!" because i have multiple instances of people who do exactly that: i have been paid for writing story commissions. however, i will add that in most cases, they will not be sfw or very short at all, as my smallest commission in the queue right now begins at 1k. 

additionally, it's best to establish a pay plan that involves either receiving all of the payment up front or receiving half first and half on completion. it usually means your commissioner is then tied to and held accountable for the story they commission, which, if they're not trying to get free work, should never be a problem. this also means that you are then responsible for giving them the work they paid for. rule of reciprocation and all that!


----------



## PercyD (May 27, 2019)

To add, I would say that I have had a friend who made some scratch writing commissions. I worked with him on how to roleplay and improving his writing, so I feel pretty proud he was able to use it for himself.

People certainly pay for writing commissions. Just be sure to set up a fee-schedule to keep them engaged.


----------



## Simo (May 27, 2019)

I say go for it. On that note, it's also something I've been meaning to try; my main concerns would be in advertising, getting people interested, and building up some kind of readership base...this can be hard in the furry community, compared to art, which can be more quickly and readily digested, but I don't think it's impossible.

I'll let ya know what strategies I think up, and, how they work.

Good luck, there : )


----------



## KD142000 (May 27, 2019)

Simo said:


> I say go for it. On that note, it's also something I've been meaning to try; my main concerns would be in advertising, getting people interested, and building up some kind of reading base...this can be hard in the furry community, compared to art, which can be more quickly and readily difested, but I don't think it's impossible.
> 
> I'll let ya know what strategies I think up, and, how they work.
> 
> Good luck, there : )


Sure thing, Simo! I don't even think there's a commission prefix for threads in this category.
And you go for it, too


----------



## Simo (May 27, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Sure thing, Simo! I don't even think there's a commission prefix for threads in this category.
> And you go for it, too



Yeah, writing can fall under the radar. I gotta get ready to sleep, and work, and all that, but I'll shoot ya a PM this week with some more thoughts, and maybe even some writing samples, which I promise will be brief, and if not delightful, at least not overly painful.


----------



## arctophily (May 27, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Sure thing, Simo! I don't even think there's a commission prefix for threads in this category.
> And you go for it, too



there aren't, no, commissions aren't accepted within the general writing and prose category the same way commissions aren't accepted in the general art threads. if you go into the art auctions and sales category, though, the "selling commissions" prefix tag should be where you would post an advert.


----------



## PercyD (May 28, 2019)

Simo said:


> I say go for it. On that note, it's also something I've been meaning to try; my main concerns would be in advertising, getting people interested, and building up some kind of readership base...this can be hard in the furry community, compared to art, which can be more quickly and readily digested, but I don't think it's impossible.
> 
> I'll let ya know what strategies I think up, and, how they work.
> 
> Good luck, there : )


You are already a very popular stink weasel, Simo! I think you could do it~.
The only challenge is getting started. =u=/


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (May 28, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> After doing a bunch of writing recently, I was thinking that maybe it could be possible for me (or other writers) to do commissions for short pieces involving their sonas or OC's?
> 
> ...




Have you heard of TF WRIGHT and MICKEY BAMBOO at all?

They do TF story commissions for books that are then offered for sale on Amazon!

They've done a podcast series called THE WRIGHT STUFF where they discuss the different aspects of writing commissions!

If you're interested, I think Ep. 13 would be most helpful, its specifically about how to take commissions for writing!

Google Play Music

WRIGHT STUFF is mixed in with the PANDA PAUSE series though, which is interviews with prominent furry artists, so watch that!

I've listened to a lot of the tracks, and they give a lot of good info!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 28, 2019)

I might be interested in commissioning someone for a story down the road. Just need to develop some more details on my characters.


----------



## Kate Marquet (May 30, 2019)

Speaking from my experience, I just posted a lot of stories that covered a few different elements. I do mostly transformation writing but I try different POVs, animals, and other things to showcase the range of work you can do. It took about 2 months from my initial posts to get my first commission. Now, just a year on, I've been working on commissions back to back (or even at the same time) for the past few months. Some are repeat customers who like the content I've made for them in the past and they come back looking for more.

I don't do any sort of advertising but I do try to post to as many sites as I can. FA, DA, Doc's Lab, and even tumblr in order to cast the widest net possible. Once people starting reading, and hopefully liking, your content then commissions will start to come.

I also charge upfront or at least a deposit on the work. I've had people request 10k+ word stories and then back out once the payment is needed. Not fun to lose all that work (especially if there are other commissions to work on) so some sort of deposit can help and most don't have an issue doing it. Some pay the full cost upgrade or just a % of what would be owed.

 I voted Yes since you certainly won't get any if you don't try ^^

-KM


----------



## Plagued (Jun 10, 2019)

Just throwing my 2 cents in, I am a game dev and we hire writers to fill in holes we can't do ourselves (Or shouldn't do).


----------

